# Charging a toll for Hatteras-Ocracoke ferry



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Check this link from The Island Free Press

http://www.islandfreepress.org/2011...rasOcracokeFerryUnderDiscussionInRaleigh.html


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Just another Stragitic Nail In Our Coffin...*

Next Phase in the Killing of the Outer Banks... 

JAM


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Holy *&** that is high also. Unless the other ferries have went up that is considerably higher than the Fort Fisher and baldhead ferries


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I don't think there is a conspiracy against us by the federals and state boys....I think this is a direct result of the embarrassment last summer when Mr. Finch blew the whistle on the Ferry business and got fired. They now have to operate under the watchful eye of the rest of the state and now they realize that it is costly to operate ferries and hire all of your family members.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I spoke with Greer Beaty, director of communications for NCDOT, about this yesterday.

Tolls haven't even been proposed yet. 

The General Assembly subcommittee for transportation asked questions from ferry administrators about several possible cost-saving measures. These not only included tolls on the Ocracoke ferry but also consolidation of offices, remaining on the winter schedule throughout the year and a few others.

Yeah, the GA is looking at tolls. Along with other measures to save money. But tolls aren't on the table as of yet.

However, having seen how government works on the Outer Banks, now's the time to express your thoughts to your state leaders. The sooner the better ... before it's too late.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

No bridge built yet and now maybe tolls on the ferry

A .....SELC...... board of trustee member 
"Marion A. Cowell, Jr. – Charlotte, North Carolina

Of Counsel, Kilpatrick Stockton, Charlotte Office; Board Member, NC Dept. of Transportation"

And the name pops up as a board member for NCDOT. The name is also on the form 990 tax form for SELC.

Keep the Blinders on, soon they will Own Ya...

JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Infiltrate....*

That is what they have done with NPS,Dept of Interior,USFWL.. Why not put another "fox in the henhouse with ncdot as well??


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Many Foxes all ready in place, plain as day but folks don't want to see it, till its too late.. what ye say yerberay...Still don't think they are in bed together?????

JAM


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Dunno....I don't see how the SELC has time to effectively do anything except make money off airheads here in NC. They have something like 25 major initiatives alone in our state that they want to defend. Since they are lawyers and bill hourly and they are fighting fights that really will never pay off with any great penalty...I think they are happy just prolonging any case they can. It is my opinion the more "controversy" that we make of these issues; the more the other side gets in donations.

State government is blind and follows the eyes of our elected officials and at the end of the day they listen to money. Will SELC have enough to overpower the tourism industry? That is the question.

I do know state government and have seen rampant nepotism in the DOT and it only gets worse the farther east you go in our state. When Finch unleashed on the Ferry division he got more than he expected and I imagine that the remaining workers are job scared so they are going to offer up a "golden calf" that they know will not be accepted in ferry fees. It makes them look fiscally concerned while they still get to play grab ass around the office with their third cousin.

Do you think the 6th largest tourism dependent state, one that employees 190,000 workers, billions in the travel related industry, is going to do something that jeopardizes any of that?

All kinds of studies are conducted, all kinds of bills are written but very few are considered or even brought forth to be examined.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

yerbyray said:


> Dunno....I don't see how the SELC has time to effectively do anything except make money off airheads here in NC. They have something like 25 major initiatives alone in our state that they want to defend. Since they are lawyers and bill hourly and they are fighting fights that really will never pay off with any great penalty...I think they are happy just prolonging any case they can. It is my opinion the more "controversy" that we make of these issues; the more the other side gets in donations.
> 
> State government is blind and follows the eyes of our elected officials and at the end of the day they listen to money. Will SELC have enough to overpower the tourism industry? That is the question.
> 
> ...


Yes Yes and Yes again... If they are willing to Shut Down all the popular Fishing and Family areas of Cape Hatteras National Sea Shore Recreation Area, their goal is no Human access on these Islands... By any Means Necessary ...Here is their next Brain Child ....

http://hamptonroads.com/2011/03/coast-guard-considers-shutting-down-oregon-inlet

It's not just the SELC, it's Audubon, DOW, DOI, NOAA, NMFS, DOT, its the US Feral Govt.

We are just their Minions to pay them their salery, and listen to what they say, because they are better and smarter and want to protect us from us.. Not to be a D!ck but have you lived in NC long, have you not heard about the Bonner Bridge replacement being held up for 19 years, have you not heard about the beach closures, draconian fishing regulations the Opression of Hatteras Island.. here is a great link by someone who call them like she sees them its called island Free Press.
http://www.islandfreepress.org/

Do a little reading over the past several years and you will get the idea.. Again No offense meant... But the Facts are right there... 

JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

yerbyray said:


> Dunno....I don't see how the SELC has time to effectively do anything except make money off airheads here in NC. They have something like 25 major initiatives alone in our state that they want to defend. Since they are lawyers and bill hourly and they are fighting fights that really will never pay off with any great penalty...I think they are happy just prolonging any case they can. It is my opinion the more "controversy" that we make of these issues; the more the other side gets in donations.
> 
> State government is blind and follows the eyes of our elected officials and at the end of the day they listen to money. Will SELC have enough to overpower the tourism industry? That is the question.
> 
> ...


 They make money with each battle they fight and win in court through legal fees.. Our tourism dollars here in Hat are high or used to be,3rd largest contributor to the state funds..Smoking Raleigh and the ones that could care less if beach accessing is shut down,or a safe bridge is built,after it has been overused for 50yrs.. Through the selc the brige over OI has been sucessfully cockblocked for the last 20years.. With selc's aid,as of next year they along with other groups have succesfully shut down one of the best recreational seashores in this country,and cut the tax dollars that Dare used to generate because of these parks.. If you say there will be birdwatchers to replace these tourist I will :--| 

Much of the false data that has been gathered to shut these beaches down came through usfwl,many of which were dow and audubon officers in the past.. Much of the data that dow and audubon has gathered is a main "thinktank" for what the new plan under nps is base on.. You think selc in dot is not conflict of intrest?? Guess not,no one figured folks from groups like dow and audubon would have any impact on ncfwl or doi either..

As has been said manytimes,these groups can and will be a threat in the future,and acknowleging that infiltration exist surely doesn't lead to contributions,but should make folks more aware of what is really going on.. We have pretty much acepted the fact that our park beaches will pretty much be shut down from next year on,and the OI bridge is still in promise to be buit,but nothing is being done.. Please don't p*ss on my head and tell me it's raining... 

As to the ferry question,10smackers? What do you pay for fuel now? How much does it cost to go to most tourist traps? How about a meal at a resturant? Will fishermen be able to access s or n point of Ocock after next years plan? (I'll answer that one-NO) Feel like the local that lives on Ocock should be able to pay an affordable one time fee per year.. You could ask what would you do if they did the same with OI bridge?? Answer would be,pay the one time per yr fee and shut up if they built a decent bridge that wasn't about to callapse.. I'm one of the few that feel "pay if you play" (YOU KNOW,the meaning of this board,fishing) is all cool,but "pay to live" being the equivelent ain't cool at all.. This could be compaired to the beaches we have been hoodwinked out of as well by these groups.. If they put up a reasonable toll,allowed REASONABLE ACCESS,folks would come spend $ for the economy,and pay..

Have always felt NC not charging tolls on state owned ferrys with state employees they have to pay,ferrys that have to be fixed constantly,fuel burned,and docks repaired was going to bite them in the arse sooner or later.. JMHO..

PS As a moderator this thread is getting ready to get to far into political issues of this and may have to close it down.. (With ME being one of the main contributors :redface: )Not looking forward to it,cause fishermen need to know they are being screwed.. Probably won't have to do it the main man on this forum may do it,and don't blame him.. Hopefully he can understand the compassion that many here as fishermen,and those that live on this island feel,but it is his forum and politics aren't the issue here,fishing IS...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Agree and Understand*

One day, all we maybe able to do is tell stories about fishing, or play a fishing game on a game system..gonna have to start me a board then and get an x-box....Might Write a Book about it.. The Demise of the Sportsman...SAD

JAM


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Lived here in NC all of my life, 42 years, and have been very active in state politics and governmental issues. Worked 12 years with a state agency that dealt with travel, transportation, and tourism; mainly here in the western side of our state. Do I know the whole background and intricate issues of Bonner Bridge, ferries, and multiple agencies conspiring against fishermen; nope. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night. Heck, I figure those bridge decisions are made in back rooms by politicians who own land and have vested interest on what gets connected.

Yes I feel sorry for the folks who live on the islands but they understand that those islands shift and change...just like political positions. 

What I do know is that the average North Carolinian does not know what is going on. Our side of the issue doesn't get much attention and until we learn to have a collective voice, establish logical talking points (i.e. have a message that the average joe can relate to like...take a kid surf fishing) and be willing to compromise on some key elements; we don't stand a chance.

I hate the NRA but I own guns. They do a lousy job of supporting their issue because all they do is whine about their rights being taken away. If the NRA could come up with positive reasons that the general public would invest in, they would stop loosing members. 

Fishing and beach access backers need to harness public support and it can't be "All of you stand up and fight so I can go fish"


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

yerbyray said:


> Lived here in NC all of my life, 42 years, and have been very active in state politics and governmental issues. Worked 12 years with a state agency that dealt with travel, transportation, and tourism; mainly here in the western side of our state. Do I know the whole background and intricate issues of Bonner Bridge, ferries, and multiple agencies conspiring against fishermen; nope. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night. Heck, I figure those bridge decisions are made in back rooms by politicians who own land and have vested interest on what gets connected.
> 
> Yes I feel sorry for the folks who live on the islands but they understand that those islands shift and change...just like political positions.
> 
> ...



Yes,we understand sands shift and move,we understand there are groups that want to take away our beaches (and have done so,by next year),but does Raleigh understand that our tax dollars are going to eat chit and die,therefore they won't be able to spend them?? All is said and done here,no bridge,extra money to go on ferry,no beaches to access to catch a drummie or two,still got the "float tube",course noaa will see no harvest is made from that... What do you really expect us to do,unite??? Com vs rec?? Trust me,it ain't gonna happen,we're just being driven into the ditch.. As far as our children being able to even come close to seeing or trying to catch what we have in the past,forget it... jmho-and wish it was not......


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> They make money with each battle they fight and win in court through legal fees.. Our tourism dollars here in Hat are high or used to be,3rd largest contributor to the state funds..Smoking Raleigh and the ones that could care less if beach accessing is shut down,or a safe bridge is built,after it has been overused for 50yrs.. Through the selc the brige over OI has been sucessfully cockblocked for the last 20years.. With selc's aid,as of next year they along with other groups have succesfully shut down one of the best recreational seashores in this country,and cut the tax dollars that Dare used to generate because of these parks.. If you say there will be birdwatchers to replace these tourist I will :--|
> 
> Much of the false data that has been gathered to shut these beaches down came through usfwl,many of which were dow and audubon officers in the past.. Much of the data that dow and audubon has gathered is a main "thinktank" for what the new plan under nps is base on.. You think selc in dot is not conflict of intrest?? Guess not,no one figured folks from groups like dow and audubon would have any impact on ncfwl or doi either..
> 
> ...


Kenny, I've been reading your posts on P&S and four or five other fishing sites for more than eight years. 

I can't tell you how many posts of yours I've read and re-read. I've told you in person how much your posts have helped me become a better angler over the years. 

You know what? 

The post above is the best one I've ever read.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Kenny, I've been reading your posts on P&S and four or five other fishing sites for more than eight years.
> 
> I can't tell you how many posts of yours I've read and re-read. I've told you in person how much your posts have helped me become a better angler over the years.
> 
> ...


Normally I would make a smartarse comment about sucking up, but you are totally right!!


----------

